# ICD-9 coding



## sayachith (Jul 14, 2008)

I need help finding a diagnosis for myofibroblastic tumor, it is non malignancy. Any help is appreciated. thx


----------



## monicams2003 (Jul 15, 2008)

What is the location?  It's been years since I've coded anything other than cardiology, but I believe it would be under connective tissue.  Hope this helps!


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 23, 2008)

*ICD-9 for myofibroblastic tumor*



sayachith said:


> I need help finding a diagnosis for myofibroblastic tumor, it is non malignancy. Any help is appreciated. thx



The code you need is probably in the 239.x range - since you did not state the site of the tumor, I cannot give you a more specific code.  Look it up in your ICD-9 book under Neoplasm, Connective tissue, then choose the anatomical site, and use the unspecified code.


----------

